# JAKARTA | Gayanti City | 150m+ | 48 fl | 40 fl | T/O



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ==========
> 
> 20170521_093653 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> IMG-20170605-WA0029 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



gubernurjakarta said:


> 08/06/2017 by Muhammad Hafizh Irhamna, on Flickr
> 08/06/2017 by Muhammad Hafizh Irhamna, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> 20170612_091342 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170612_091348 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170612_091352 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========
> 
> 20170619_080243 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170619_080251 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20170619_080258 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170618_151451 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> 20170618_194254 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170618_194305 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> 20170625_093231 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170625_093237 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170625_093242 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> Screenshot_20170718-082955 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170718-083033 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

UPDATE



alif1509 said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

veology said:


> Harusnya dikasih akses ke 2 halte busway exsisting nih


update


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> 20171017_234323 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171017_234318 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...77439962.56036.100000022046198&type=3&theater

^^ picture by om toto kay:


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> 20181101_060548 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20181101_060554 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------

